# [gelöst]Tastendruck macht 3 Tastendrücke, nur in X

## dave87

Hi, 

bin seit längerer Abwesenheit wieder zu Gentoo zurück, Installation nach Anleitung, läuft auch alles so einigermassen, 

aber sobald ich nen X-Server starte (bzw. gdm) und versuche was zu tippen wird bei jedem Tastendruck der Buchstabe 3 mal getippt.

Habs mit viel Mühe geschafft mich in Gnome einzuloggen, aber dort besteht das Problem auch.

Rechner ist ein Intel Mac Mini, läuft auf stable x86, Tastatur ne Apple USB Tastatur (ne andere zum testen ist nicht vorhanden, aber ausserhalb von X geht alles einwandfrei)

Vorher ohne Xorg.conf fand er weder Maus noch Tastatur (beides USB, selber Anschluss).

Gruß, 

   David/dave87

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_1300_@_1.66GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 17 Aug 2009 19:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.2-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/java-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl acpi aim alsa amr automount bash-completion beagle berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo canon cddb cdinstall cdr cleartype cli cracklib crypt css custom-optimization dbus dga dri dts dvd dvdr encode esd exif ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gedit gif gimp gnome gnome-keyring gphoto2 gpm gsm gstreamer gtk gzip hal hddtemp hdri iconv icq imap ipod isdnlog java java6 joystick jpeg lame libnotify lirc lm_sensors lzo mac-mini macmini mad matroska memlimit mmx mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap mysql nautilus ncurses nls nocd nptl nptlonly nsplugin offensive ogg opengl openmp oscar pam pch pcre pda pdf perl png pppd python quicktime raw readline reflection rss samba sdl session smp spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg svga sysfs syslog tcpd theora threads truetype unicode usb vcd videos vim-syntax vnc vorbis webkit wifi win32codecs x264 x86 xattr xml xorg xosd xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="canon" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de en" LIRC_DEVICES="macmini" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "off"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

#Section "Monitor"

#       Identifier   "Monitor0"

#       VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

#       ModelName    "Monitor Model"

#EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "X191W"

        HorizSync       31-80

        VertRefresh     56-75

        Modeline        "1440x900@75" 146.10 1440 1472 2024 2056 900 917 928 946

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "intel"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

gentoo-mac ~ # eix -I xf -c

```

[I] gnome-extra/gnome-vfs-obexftp (0.4@08/18/09): OBEX FTP Client for GNOME-VFS

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev (2.1.3@08/18/09): Generic Linux input driver

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard (1.3.2@08/17/09): Keyboard input driver

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse (1.4.0@08/17/09): X.Org driver for mouse input devices

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel (2.6.3-r1@08/17/09): X.Org driver for Intel cards

[I] x11-libs/libXfixes (4.0.3@08/17/09): X.Org Xfixes library

[I] x11-libs/libXfont (1.3.4@08/17/09): X.Org Xfont library

[I] x11-libs/libXfontcache (1.0.4@08/17/09): X.Org Xfontcache library

[I] x11-libs/libXft (2.1.13@08/17/09): X.Org Xft library

[I] x11-libs/libXxf86dga (1.0.2@08/18/09): X.Org Xxf86dga library

[I] x11-libs/libXxf86misc (1.0.1@08/17/09): X.Org Xxf86misc library

[I] x11-libs/libXxf86vm (1.0.2@08/17/09): X.Org Xxf86vm library

[I] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto (1.1.2@08/17/09): X.Org XF86BigFont protocol headers

[I] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto (2.0.3@08/17/09): X.Org XF86DGA protocol headers

[I] x11-proto/xf86driproto (2.0.4@08/17/09): X.Org XF86DRI protocol headers

[I] x11-proto/xf86miscproto (0.9.2@08/17/09): X.Org XF86Misc protocol headers

[I] x11-proto/xf86rushproto (1.1.2@08/17/09): X.Org XF86Rush protocol headers

[I] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto (2.2.2@08/17/09): X.Org XF86VidMode protocol headers

Found 18 matches.

```

emerge -pv xorg-server

```

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6  USE="hal nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -tslib" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -citron -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vermilion -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware -voodoo -xgi" 0 kB 
```

----------

## malisha

Hey,

kommentier mal die Zeile 

```
Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
```

 aus.

Lg, malisha

//edit: Ohne xorg.conf hat er bei mir auch zuerst USB-Tastatur und Maus nicht anerkannt. Bei mir lags daran, dass ich nach dem xorg-server Upgrade die Treiber für Maus und Tastatur nicht neu kompiliert habe. Danach hat alles auch mit auskommentierter Tastatur- und Maus-Section in der xorg.conf geklappt.

----------

## dave87

Danke, jetzt gehts, das auskommentieren hat geholfen.

Allerdings war die Zeile nur drin weil er ohne weder Tastatur noch Maus erkannt hat davor.

LG, David/dave87

----------

